# Claas 1550 rake, any good?



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

Evening guys, Saturday we picked up our new manure spreader and sitting next to it was a claas 1550 rotary, we have been in the market of going to a double rotary and this one seamed to be in great shape and the dealer is only asking $6500 for it. We do know it's an older model because the pto is above the 2 point hook up

Would like to know any known problems they have or where to look for issues, we didn't see welding or obvious problems other than normal wear.

Any info is great thanks guys


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

Nobody knows anything about these rakes?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know about this model, but Claas rakes in general have a good reputation. I would ask a lot of questions with the price he is asking. New, that is an expensive rake.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, that is priced way under market. If the gearbox(s) are sound that is a buy. I would look really close at them, like hook to tractor & check how loose slip clutch is that might cover up a jumping gearset.

I have a claas 650 twin and love it. The 1550 isn't one I would want for DRY hay if I wanted to make 2 singles. Part of the swath is not turned up and windrow lays on top of it. If you are makin doubles it would be fine. It would be much simpler to operate than mine, no need to steer rear rotor. Maybe I'm too picky on the unturned hay thing cause I see way more used 1550's than 650's


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

That's our worry, I looked and they are generally in the 10-14k range used. We rarely do single rows but would like the option to, it is coming down to upgrading to this claas or buying a new 12 wheel wheel rake an I don't believe a wheel rake will compare to a rotary in, dry down, capacity, and neat nice fluffy row.

I will keep in mind about the slip clutch, thanks


----------



## hickey farms (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a dealer bring me out a used 1550 class for a demo before I bought it. It was used but I made 2 rounds with it and the gear box took a trap in the front and the arms come off the back there were asking 16000 for that one 2 hours later they came and picked it up and now are selling parts off from it lol.


----------

